# Good Apps for a Large Tablet



## HoopyFrood (Sep 28, 2014)

Got myself a new swanky tablet and I'm looking for some good apps for it.

I've bought a 10 inch because I use tablets for games, watching things and, hopefully, writing, so wanted the much larger screen (and keyboard). So I'm looking for apps mainly from these three areas. I've got my favourites already -- Minecraft, Plants vs Zombies, Celtx, Quizup is currently ruling my life, Netflix etc -- but I definitely want to find lots more awesome apps.

I especially like puzzles -- I'd like a really nice crossword app, for example -- but I'm not overly fussy. Anything good that you guys can suggest, I will definitely take a look at!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 28, 2014)

Leaf on the wind is quite a nice puzzle app, as is osmos, but they're both paid for so review first. 2048 is quite good fun.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 28, 2014)

Kindle app? 

I have quite a few language apps, too - there are loads of free starter ones as apps, and even when paid for only cost a few quid.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Sep 28, 2014)

Ah, I still like my paper books  Of which I still have a good many on my shelves that need reading, anyway. Though I have downloaded another book reader app which has lots of public domain available.

I downloaded a language app last night, actually, as I want to brush up on my German. Really liking it, as it turns it into a game and tests you on writing, recognising, translating, as well as speaking out loud.


----------

